# Is long hair professional in EMS?



## ExpatMedic0 (May 7, 2010)

Hey Guys,
My hair is getting long. I was in the military for a pretty long time and since I got out I have enjoyed growing my hair out. However it has been getting pretty long lately, about a foot long and still growing. My part time job issued me a hat I must wear on duty. I am the only employee that received one.  I am ok with this but I am still looking for fulltime work and hope this does not hurt my chances. Is long hair on male Paramedics unprofessional? I am not interested in working for a fire department, I am aware of there grooming standards.
Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Medic One (May 7, 2010)

"And the sign says long haired freaky people need not apply"

       ...Love that song.

All seriousness tho...I think hair length should not be an issue in EMS as long as it looks clean and is neat but there is that perceived public service look that the public and most management have.  Even tho you may be a volly, commercial or municiple dude in EMS most tax payers think they pay your salery and expect clean cut people.  As far as me if I called 911 I just want help and don't care if your hair is green, has dreds, or your bald.

Most services expect males to have hair no longer than the collar, women have it up in a bun (rarely enforced) or pony tail.

I think for the hiring process cut it...then grow it out and see what you can get away with (once your on the job).


----------



## mgr22 (May 7, 2010)

Even if your employer allows foot-long hair, you might want to consider Medic One's comments about public perception. People have a right not to like the way you look. You have a right to make your appearance a matter of principle and accept the consequences.


----------



## medic417 (May 7, 2010)

Yes long hair is unprofessional on males.  While it is no longer considered as bad as it used to still many still think of professionals being clean cut.  

Sadly though check with the services in your area I am sure you will find some that do not care if you are a professional or not.


----------



## Smash (May 7, 2010)

Professionalism has nothing to do with length of hair, length of nails, facial hair, tattoos, piercings, branding/scarification or any other superficial features.

As professionals we commit ourselves: to the highest standards of patient care; to higher education and to ongoing education; to developing and maintaining stringent standards for ourselves, irrespective of others expectations; to self-regulation; to research and development of treatment modalities that will benefit our patients; to teaching future generations of EMTs (without resorting to 'war stories' ad nauseum); and to treating others as we would be treated.


----------



## Medic One (May 7, 2010)

Smash said:


> Professionalism has nothing to do with length of hair, length of nails, facial hair, tattoos, piercings, branding/scarification or any other superficial features.
> 
> As professionals we commit ourselves: to the highest standards of patient care;



True statment about professionalism but............ 

Length of fingernails is an issue, can break through gloves and if fake nails/aqrylic etc.. they are proven to carry MRSA.  We have a no long fingernail policy for road crews

Facial Hair also an issue....facial hair can cause problems with TB Masks. We have a no gotee past the bridge of chin and mustaches must be to military standard (thin and not go past the outer edge of the lip)
With a doctors note males are allowed beards/neck hair trimmed low if they have "Pseudofolliculitis barbae" - bumps caused from shaving..prodominetly with african americans. We issue special respirators to these crews and they are required to have very frequent fit testing.

We have a Stud only earing policy no facial earings/studs...nose/lip/eye brow piercings must be removed during shift

Tatoos are allowed but if they are offensive such as skull cross bones or what management deems as inappropriate you must cover them during shift or wear the long sleeve uniform year round. 

The only things that bother me are the long facial hair and long nails....otherwise I don't care.
Unfortunetly the public views all emergency responders as public servents whether work private, volly, or municiple and they do pay your salary one way or another by either having insurance, pay co-pays or donate/pay city taxes. What they perceive may be professionalism but a sloppy crew.  They always remember the sloppy crew part.

I agree with Smash's post that we are professionals but sometimes the public forgets that when we get to their emergency.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 7, 2010)

> ...Mustaches must be to military standard (thin and not go past the outer edge of the lip)



Po-leece that moo-stash!


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## clibb (May 7, 2010)

If you looked like Forrest Gump when he's running cross country in the movie, then it would probably be labeled as unprofessional. But long hair? No way man.


----------



## reaper (May 7, 2010)

In real life, it does not matter what we think. There are so many Medics looking for a job, that the employer can choose who they want. If you want the job. Cut the hair.


----------



## emt_irl (May 7, 2010)

personally i think it looks un-tidy for a man to have long hair and most guys dont have it kept asd well as the ladies..(well maybe some do ive seen some guys in hair salons haha)

the ideal set up for me would be short neat hair, clean cut or very well groomed facial hair and on women, hair tied back, no rings or mabye just the wedding band and no make up(or minimal make up) as its a job, not a fashion show.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 7, 2010)

Smash said:


> Professionalism has nothing to do with length of hair, length of nails, facial hair, tattoos, piercings, branding/scarification or any other superficial features.



Agreed!


----------



## DrParasite (May 7, 2010)

as my gf just said (who has nothing to do with EMS, and works as a career counselor), as she was looking over the shoulder, "of course it does.  guys with long hair leave a bad taste in people's mouth."  and I am inclined to agree. 

come to think of it, that very fact was mentioned back in my college days when speaking to the career counselor.  

can you get hired with long flowing blonde hair?  absolutely.  

will it look better if it's tied back in a pony tail?  yep.

would it be even better if it was cut short, if you were clean shaven, and you were dressed in a suit and tie when you went for an interview?  well, you make the call on that one.

Just for the record, you can only make one first impression.  it's easier to make a good one to gt a job, then a possibly bad one and have to prove you are still worth the job.  just saying


----------



## CAOX3 (May 7, 2010)

Professional:

1 a : of, relating to, or characteristic of a profession b : engaged in one of the learned professions c (1) : characterized by or conforming to the technical or ethical standards of a profession (2) : exhibiting a courteous, conscientious, and generally businesslike manner in the workplace

2 a : participating for gain or livelihood in an activity or field of endeavor often engaged in by amateurs <a professional golfer> b : having a particular profession as a permanent career <a professional soldier> c : engaged in by persons receiving financial return <professional football>

3 : following a line of conduct as though it were a profession <a professional patriot>

— pro·fes·sion·al·ly adverb 

No mention of appearence.

Now I believe you should be well kept, does that eliminate you from having a beard, long hair or a tattoo?  Not in my book.  

Call me crazy but I am way more interested in you being able to handle your so called business then if you have a mullet or a crew cut.


----------



## medic417 (May 7, 2010)

Smash said:


> Professionalism has nothing to do with length of hair, length of nails, facial hair, tattoos, piercings, branding/scarification or any other superficial features.
> 
> As professionals we commit ourselves: to the highest standards of patient care; to higher education and to ongoing education; to developing and maintaining stringent standards for ourselves, irrespective of others expectations; to self-regulation; to research and development of treatment modalities that will benefit our patients; to teaching future generations of EMTs (without resorting to 'war stories' ad nauseum); and to treating others as we would be treated.



Actually professional appearance is part of professionalism.


----------



## medichopeful (May 7, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Actually professional appearance is part of professionalism.



Agreed 100%

There's also the problem of long hair being able to be grabbed by the patient.  Just something to consider.


----------



## medic417 (May 8, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> There's also the problem of long hair being able to be grabbed by the patient.  Just something to consider.



Long hair and stethoscopes around the neck, both safety issues.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 8, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> There's also the problem of long hair being able to be grabbed by the patient.  Just something to consider.



Someone can grab my neck, my arms, and my legs.  Might as well lose those too, ehh?



No, long hair is not considered unprofessional by people in OUR generation.  However, since many of the upper echelon are not of our generation, they still view it as unprofessional. 


However, I shudder to think of what the world will be like when baby boomers all retire, and our bosses are us.  :unsure:


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No, long hair is not considered unprofessional by people in OUR generation.  However, since many of the upper echelon are not of our generation, they still view it as unprofessional.



Probably the most succinct way of stating things. 

As far as whether or not you need to cut it for an interview, it really depends on the company. You don't need to be clean-shaven, buzz-cut, and wearing a suit and tie if you're interviewing at a company where the management all wears polo shirts. You'll look out of place. I would try and find other people who work for the specific company you are looking at, and ask them what management looks like, what they wear in the office, and how many other men have long hair. 

Personally, I wouldn't worry what my patients thought about my gender presentation.


----------



## medic417 (May 10, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Personally, I wouldn't worry what my patients thought about my gender presentation.



Wow that is the most unprofessional statement of the year.    What we do is about the patients not about us.  Odds are most of your patients will be older people that feel men should not have long hair.  Why should you cause them stress and aggravation?  Do whats best for the patient.   

Oh and don't start the well if they don't like white/brown/black people are we going to change medics crap.  Hair is a simple item you can control.  Race or gender is something that we can not control.


----------



## atropine (May 10, 2010)

Well long hair is not that big of an issue, culture and region can play a pat in the long hair debate, however being over weight as a healthcare provider should more of an issue to be recognized. Nobody wants a fat medic coming to their rescue.


----------



## LucidResq (May 10, 2010)

Smash said:


> Professionalism has nothing to do with length of hair, length of nails, facial hair, tattoos, piercings, branding/scarification or any other superficial features.




Tell that to my patients at the clinic who looked at me in uncomfortable shock when they saw my trainee who has pink streaks in her hair, facial piercings, and some weird clavicle piercing visible just above her scrubs. 

Long hair on a guy might be ok. A tasteful, visible tattoo might also be ok. 

Besides the fact that the following do not contribute to a professional image, long nails are not ok because they are proven to spread infection, facial piercings or danglies / hoops are not ok because they are a safety issue (we even strongly recommended certain non-visible body piercings such as belly button rings not be worn on our SAR team because when you're doing rope stuff etc you don't want that stuff ripped out), facial hair compromises the fit of an N95 as mentioned and is usually forbidden to some degree in the fire service because your mask won't fit right. 

It's hard to imagine how many of our patients feel about "non-traditional" appearances because we come from a generation that is pretty darn accepting of that stuff. If you really try to put yourself in that 83-year-old woman's shoes though, you have to remember that most of her life was spent in a time when this stuff wasn't ok, and was associated much more with criminals and seedy types rather than a trustworthy medical provider. And what do you have if you don't have your patient's trust and comfort?


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 10, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Wow that is the most unprofessional statement of the year.    What we do is about the patients not about us.  Odds are most of your patients will be older people that feel men should not have long hair.  Why should you cause them stress and aggravation?  Do whats best for the patient.
> 
> Oh and don't start the well if they don't like white/brown/black people are we going to change medics crap.  Hair is a simple item you can control.  Race or gender is something that we can not control.



Most unprofessional statement of the year? Nice hyperbole.

I am a person, not a subservient robot. I am not going to alter my physical appearance and mannerisms based on how one group of patients might potentially react to it. "Professionalism" doesn't mean subsuming your identity.


----------



## medic417 (May 10, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Most unprofessional statement of the year? Nice hyperbole.
> 
> I am a person, not a subservient robot. I am not going to alter my physical appearance and mannerisms based on how one group of patients might potentially react to it. "Professionalism" doesn't mean subsuming your identity.



And the "me first" generation strikes again.  Was not that long ago we thought of others first.  Yes we had bad apples but the majority chose to consider others first.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 10, 2010)

My great-grandmother grew up wearing wooden shoes in rural France and handled tattoos and piercings and long hair and shaved heads just fine right up until she died at 94. I think generalizing that old people can't handle those things is just ridiculous. Some people, young or old, think those style choices are indicative of a character defect, some don't. 

It boils down to the fact that you have to put up with your employer's policy on appearance or you have to find another job. Everything else is just chatter.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 10, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And the "me first" generation strikes again.  Was not that long ago we thought of others first.  Yes we had bad apples but the majority chose to consider others first.



Yeah, you know my entire personality and mindset based on a few statements indicating that I don't base my life on what some imagined monolothic group of Americans wants. We don't live in a collectivist society, nor did we "not that long ago."


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 11, 2010)

Swing and a miss.  You missed the point he was trying to make: that many of us still believe that if you want to belong to a group that has specific standards of dress, grooming, behavior, et cetera you must abide by those standards.  This is regardless of your status as a person and complying with those mores does not make one a "subservient robot".  If you don't want to comply, you don't get to play. Simple as that. You can't play in Major League Baseball wearing only a thong and a F**K YOU hat, so why should be expect any different from professionals  in another field that are drawn from just as broad a spectrum of communities as professional athletes are pulled from?  

Not only did you miss (or, more likely, choose to ignore) the point Medic417 was trying to make, you actually reinforced it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 11, 2010)

> No, long hair is not considered unprofessional by people in OUR generation



Well, it depends on how it is worn and maintained.  If you come out looking like that dude from Counting Crows with the really awful dreds, I'm probably not going to view you as "professional".  In other words, if your hair looks like it took a trip through the GI tract of a cat or an owl and was regurgitated, it's not professional by any generation's standards for professionals (outside of maybe a bong emporium, a vintage clothing store or a record shop).  My definition of "professional" when it comes to hair has more to do with how well the hair is washed and groomed than the length.  If can smell your hair from more than arms length away, you're using too much product or you need to bathe more frequently.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 11, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Swing and a miss.  You missed the point he was trying to make: that many of us still believe that if you want to belong to a group that has specific standards of dress, grooming, behavior, et cetera you must abide by those standards. This is regardless of your status as a person and complying with those mores does not make one a "subservient robot".



We are arguing over what the specific standards of dress/grooming/behavior/etc are for EMS, not whether or not they exist. Furthermore, you may believe that it is necessary to follow your standards to "belong to the group," but it's not, unless you're defining the group as specific companies. To be an EMT/Paramedic requires taking the classes, doing clinical time, and passing the national registry, not adhering to specific mores, nor am I aware of any profession that requires a particular standard of grooming to become a member.



> If you don't want to comply, you don't get to play. Simple as that. You can't play in Major League Baseball wearing only a thong and a F**K YOU hat, so why should be expect any different from professionals  in another field that are drawn from just as broad a spectrum of communities as professional athletes are pulled from?



Nice strawman (who is arguing against uniforms or for profanity-bearing garments in this thread?), although it's still an interesting argument. Does anyone argue that pitcher with long hair is less professional than a pitcher with short hair, or whether or not first basemen should have tattoos?


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 11, 2010)

> Nice strawman (who is arguing against uniforms or for profanity-bearing garments in this thread?), although it's still an interesting argument. Does anyone argue that pitcher with long hair is less professional than a pitcher with short hair, or whether or not first basemen should have tattoos?


It's another example of a group standard and how one- if they want to be part of a profession- can not simply do as they please, at least not without fear of potential repercutions.  If you can't see that, then I'm not going to argue with you because I generally try to refrain from arguing with people who can't extrapolate.  It's a good sign they are simply looking for an excuse to argue or have their egos fluffed a little.  If you honestly believe that the example I used is an example of the straw man fallacy, you really need to revisit your own arguments that YOU don't believe that a pretty general consensus consitutes a "group".  

Yes there is a "group" called EMS.  Yes, we have standards beyond the educational and credentialing standards.  Yes, there there may be some slight variability between services but as a general rule, there are grooming standards and they are pretty uniform around the country.  I've worked in several states for more than a dozen different agencies.  I could damn near photocopy the employee dress code section for one and use it for all of them.  None of them implicitly banned long hair (except for flight organizations and fire departments where it can interfere with the fit of helmets) but all of them had a provision that we were required to have clean and "well-groomed" hair.  



> not adhering to specific mores,


You need to rethink that statement.  You are about to paint yourself into a corner with it.



> nor am I aware of any profession that requires a particular standard of grooming to become a member.


-Military
-Fire department
-Police
-EMS for the most part
-The legal profession
-Most professions in a hospital
Do I need to list any more? 


Some of these it may be not be a "requirement to become a member" of the group, but if you want to succeed in it, you would be well advised to not be the one rocking the boat over something stupid.  It may not be a written regulation per se, but it is often enforced with just as much vigor.  True professions tend to do a lot of house cleaning to rid themselves of people who are not up to the standards (written or unwritten, traditional or newly adopted).


----------



## ZVNEMT (May 11, 2010)

I can deal with guys having long hair... i had long hair myself in high school. things like tattoos and piercings can be hidden. I've got a tattoo on my right forearm, a big cross... that combined with a shaved head and big *** boots have given the occasional pt the impression that i am a white supremacist. i now wear a hat, and wear a $12 compression shirt from walmart under my uniform. instant non-racist... ( I have also removed both nipple rings... they always get hooked on something and get infected... and it they hurt in the winter...)

you can all have a freak flag, just don't fly it at work...


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 11, 2010)

> you can all have a freak flag, just don't fly it at work...



That's my policy.  I mean I am the guy who thinks it's a good idea to sport a tattoo of an Expert Field Medical Badge with words "A time to kill, a time to heal" on his forearm.  I have plenty more "freak" in me, but that is not the business of anyone on here (or anyone I work with or work on).  More people need to learn compartmentalization when it comes to their lives. It makes things so much simpler.


----------



## LucidResq (May 11, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> You can't play in Major League Baseball wearing only a thong and a F**K YOU hat....


Shame you can't, because that would actually make baseball worth watching. :sad:



usafmedic45 said:


> -Military
> -Fire department
> -Police
> -EMS for the most part
> ...



-Strippers
-Fast food employees
-Weathermen 
-Teachers
-Flight attendants
-Mail men
-Grocery clerks


----------



## LucidResq (May 11, 2010)

By the way, this probably is irrelevant to you since you stated expressing your individuality is more important than your patient's comfort and trust, but there have been several studies conducted on the physical appearance of health care providers and how it affects their patients. Mostly on family care and ED physicians, pediatricians, and nurses, but we are all still health care providers and I would be shocked if a similar study of EMS providers didn't reveal very similar results. 

They all generally agree that patients trust HCPs who appear clean-cut and traditional more than HCPs who appear non-conventional or casual. Now, I can't say that these studies specifically addressed tattoos or piercings, but I can't imagine that facial piercings and insane tattoos are acceptable when things like tennis shoes and jeans are looked down upon by patients. A few studies have even shown that patients reveal their symptoms more readily to HCPs who appear as above, clean-cut and traditional. 

You sound like either one of those EMSers who thinks they're doing patients a big favor by showing up, and they have no right to be offended by how you act, appear or dress, because you showed up dammit and you put them on O2 and drove them to the hospital so they should shut up and be thankful.... or a rebellious teenager who over-relates the correspondence between their identity and physical appearance.


----------



## LucidResq (May 11, 2010)

> On all questions regarding physician dress style preferences, respondents significantly favored the professional attire with white coat (76.3%, P <.0001), followed by surgical scrubs (10.2%), business dress (8.8%), and casual dress (4.7%). Their trust and confidence was significantly associated with their preference for professional dress (P <.0001). Respondents also reported that they were significantly more willing to share their social, sexual, and psychological problems with the physician who is professionally dressed (P <.0001)



Rehman, SU   (2005). What to wear today? Effect of doctor's attire on the trust and confidence of patients.  The American journal of medicine  (0002-9343), 118  (11), p.  1279.




> ....both male and female physician models, the comfort level of patients and their perceptions of physician competence were the highest in response to images of physicians dressed in scrubs with a white coat, and least for casual dress



Cha A, Hecht BR, Nelson K, & Hopkins MP. (2004). Resident physician attire: does it make a difference to our patients? American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology. 190 (5), 1484-8.




> Several of the children had conservative opinions about nurses’ appearance, for
> example, Anna (age 11), who described the good nurse as ‘graceful’, and Dean (age 7)
> who spoke of the good nurse as looking ‘decent’





> ‘Sensible’ and ‘professional’ hairstyles were frequently mentioned...



Brady M. (2009). Hospitalized children's views of the good nurse. Nursing Ethics. 16 (5), 543-560.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 11, 2010)

The bottom line is we are in the customer service business. It is our job to make our patients as comfortable as possible. Yes, a good attitude and knowing what you're doing helps, but the way you LOOK is the first thing your patients will see, and we all know how very important first impressions are. 

If I can't have a visible tattoo while pushing groceries across a counter, why should someone who is dealing with people's bodies be able to? If my hair can't drop lower than my collar while throwing a dairy load, why is it alright for someone dealing with people's lives? 

Like the studies that Lucid provided clearly state, patients are more comfortable with more professional looking workers.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 11, 2010)

> Shame you can't, because that would actually make baseball worth watching.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Veneficus (May 11, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Shame you can't, because that would actually make baseball worth watching. :sad:




You're talking about a sport where in a "perfect game" nothing happens at all.

I like to watch amateur bull fighting, extreme sports, skiing, and racing. Though I can't tell you who won the event, I am really entertained by those who spectacularly didn't.


----------



## esmcdowell (May 11, 2010)

First, no I don't think that long hair on a guy is unprofessional, as long as it is well cared for. Second, you should be thinking more about the safety and health aspect of your hair/nails. long hair and nails can and do present a greater health and safety risk to yourself and those around you. long nails can puncture gloves and trap pathogens and bodily substances, and I have seen people, both men and women, with hair falling into blood and vomit because it was just too long and/or not kept contained.


----------



## emdub (May 12, 2010)

Sheesh this might just be me living it totally hippy nor-cal but I think as long as you look sharp and clean cut then it should be fine.  I have really long hair (I mean, it's different because I'm a girl) but my biggest concern is washing vomit and blood out of it.  It's (obviously) much easier to do with short hair. Haha. Just make sure it's clear before you get targeted with chunks.

That being said, all the medics that I work with have short hair or shave their heads to make cleaning up easier, and they do look very professional.  But your proficiency should be gauged by your actions, and sometimes in order to compensate for a physical attribute that's unprofessional looking you need to have a more professional attitude.  
(For example, I have visible tattoos at work and I know and have been told that it is viewed as unprofessional so I try to make up for it by keeping up my game at all times and upping the authority a notch.)


----------



## emdub (May 12, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> The bottom line is we are in the customer service business. It is our job to make our patients as comfortable as possible. Yes, a good attitude and knowing what you're doing helps, but the way you LOOK is the first thing your patients will see, and we all know how very important first impressions are.
> 
> If I can't have a visible tattoo while pushing groceries across a counter, why should someone who is dealing with people's bodies be able to? If my hair can't drop lower than my collar while throwing a dairy load, why is it alright for someone dealing with people's lives?
> 
> Like the studies that Lucid provided clearly state, patients are more comfortable with more professional looking workers.


I don't think that this profession is comparable to a customer service job like a grocer.  I don't think that's a fair judgment at all.  We spend 72 hours at a time waiting to save lives, not six hour shifts at the market bagging groceries.  Totally different in regards to professionalism, respect, and "privilege" if you'd call it that.  Some of the best medics I know are inked from head to toe and they are not doubted for a split second when it comes to professionalism because they are THAT on top of things all the time.  No offense at all, I just disagree with that comparison.


----------



## Seaglass (May 12, 2010)

emdub said:


> I have really long hair (I mean, it's different because I'm a girl) but my biggest concern is washing vomit and blood out of it.  It's (obviously) much easier to do with short hair. Haha. Just make sure it's clear before you get targeted with chunks.



I also have long hair, and I keep it in a bun at all times on duty. If I just do a ponytail, it's still long, and no way I'm letting it fall into nasty stuff. Most of my female coworkers with long hair do the same. I've even seen guys who do. No vomit in my hair yet, except for one episode where I got completely covered anyways. Highly recommended.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 12, 2010)

No offense taken. Not all of us work seventy-two hour shifts waiting to "save lives" (delay death in my book). Some work 12 hour shifts waiting to take grandma to dialysis. While I personally don't care about what anyone looks like - heck, the girl I'm dating right now has a bunch of piercings and some tattoos and wears her hair... different from the norm - the point is it doesn't matter what a few of US think, it's what our patients think and feel comfortable around. Yes, we can go back and forth all day long that "My grandma didn't mind tattoos at all," but that doesn't matter. 

The sources that Lucid posted show that the majority of people feel more comfortable with a clean-cut, professional looking provider. I don't care what you look like, as long as you can do your job, and admittedly, a very large part of our job is to make our patients COMFORTABLE.


----------



## medichopeful (May 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No, long hair is not considered unprofessional by people in OUR generation.



Personally, I'd actually disagree.  I actually WOULD find long hair to be a turn-off in a professional setting, and I'm a fairly young guy (20).


----------



## medichopeful (May 12, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> nor am I aware of any profession that requires a particular standard of grooming to become a member.



Seriously?  :wacko:

To name a few:
-Any professional, respectable police department
-The United States Military
-Any professional, respectable fire department


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 13, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Seriously?  :wacko:
> 
> To name a few:
> -Any professional, respectable police department
> ...




Not to mention many private employers.  Usually anything involving customer service.

The Burger King I worked at in college actually asked someone to cut his hair or face being taken off the schedule.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 13, 2010)

Can I flip this question for a second? Every couple of years I get really sick of my hair and shave it all off. After a few months of being bald, I usually let it grow back. Would you think a woman with a shaved head is acceptable in EMS? I ask because I've had employers who thought it was okay, and others who didn't.


----------



## mgr22 (May 13, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Can I flip this question for a second? Every couple of years I get really sick of my hair and shave it all off. After a few months of being bald, I usually let it grow back. Would you think a woman with a shaved head is acceptable in EMS? I ask because I've had employers who thought it was okay, and others who didn't.



If you're concerned about how you'll be perceived, why not just groom yourself more conservatively? That's why I tuck my shirt in. Each of us gets to decide how we look, and everyone else gets to decide whether they like how we look.


----------



## ProfessionalParamedic (May 13, 2010)

Any wild alteration rather hair, tattoos, piercings, etc that are exposed are reasons to not be hired.  As a business owner your appearance reflects on my company and can affect my bottom line.  You have the right to choose how to alter yourself, I have the right to not employ you.  If you do not like that sorry that's real life.  Like it or not your opinion is not the most important one.  The most important one is the patient and the patient is the one that pays your pay check.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 13, 2010)

ProfessionalParamedic said:


> You have the right to choose how to alter yourself, I have the right to not employ you.


Absolutely true. Every company has the right to outline their standards and expect their employees to follow them. Employees have the right to know what those standards are. 

I'm asking specifically about women with shaved heads because I have no clue how that would be perceived in EMS, not because I think I know how it should be perceived. I'll deal with my employer's policies when I am employed, but in the meantime, I was just wondering if the opinions were as clear about that as about long hair on men.


----------



## mgr22 (May 13, 2010)

DaniGrrl, I'm going to go out on a limb and speculate that most women in EMS don't have shaved heads. If I'm right, those with shaved heads look different, and I'd say "different" is more often considered unfavorable than favorable -- not fair, but true, I think. You'd be taking a risk that some people -- patients, partners, bystanders, bosses -- decide you are odd, and possibly even less competent than women without shaved heads.

My opinion? I don't care, but I don't understand why so many people are trying to look just as bald as I am


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 13, 2010)

LOL Bald is beautiful, I always say. 

I think you've hit the nail on the head by saying that different is more often considered unfavorable. That's really at the heart of it, in certain fields. People don't have the time to actually assess an individual police officer or HCP (for example), so consistency almost becomes equal to competence.


----------



## medic417 (May 13, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> People don't have the time to actually assess an individual police officer or HCP (for example), so consistency almost becomes equal to competence.



Absolutely.  That first impression we give based on just our appearance (uniform neat or trashed, tattoos, fat, piercings, hair, etc ) and odor can determine how much the patient trusts us thus how well we can treat them.  If they do not trust us they may withhold information that actually keeps us from giving proper care.  Thus by demanding the right to look how ever I want can lead to patient harm.  Thus as others have said be a freak off duty but make sure all signs of it can be hidden when on duty.


----------



## Keith AintScared Carter (Mar 8, 2016)

Honestly, I feel it is total discrimination to say that a man can't have long hair but a female can. I am a firefighter and AEMT. I am starting to grow my hair out and when my department says I need to cut it, I will be hiring a discrimination lawyer to fight the case try to terminate me. When people call 911 it is suppose to be for an real emergency and as long as the individual shows compassion and does his/her job on the scene. It shouldn't matter to these pricks if a guy has long hair or not, as long as it is somewhat neat. All you old heads who disagree, it's a new generation coming so get ready to get phased out old fogies, lol jk.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback Keith. I am sorry to report that I am now balding on top (serously), but I remember 6 years ago when I posted this thread I was happy to get the feedback and I enjoyed the long hair for as long as I could!


----------



## Fry14MN (Mar 8, 2016)

Do I think long hair looks professional? No

If your employer allows it, I think it should have to be back in a pony 100% of the time and I think that should be for women too. Long hair does nothing but get in the way. It's a natural reaction to grab at your face if your hair gets in your way and that could be an issue in a number of cases. I work in management and we're around motors and trucks all day, I tell all the girls with long hair that it needs to be pulled back. The last thing I want is a girl checking oil or doing anything under the hood and her hair gets sucked in. Back in a pony tail, period.

Linuss - I don't know what generation you are talking about but I am 26 and I by no means find long hair in EMS or certain fields professional.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Mar 8, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Keith. I am sorry to report that I am now balding on top (serously), but I remember 6 years ago when I posted this thread I was happy to get the feedback and I enjoyed the long hair for as long as I could!



Post of the year.

Or post of the 6 years... since it's been since this thread was started! Ha!


FTW I have long hair and I wear it however I darn well please. Usually it's down. It doesn't get in the way. I do carry a hairband if I need it. If others are so concerned about my hair that's their problem not mine.


----------



## phideux (Mar 9, 2016)

Personally I don't care about hair length, but places that make you wear a uniform will also have grooming regulations. I'll bet almost all of them will have the no hair past the collar thing for guys. As someone earlier said, cut it for the interview then grow it out if you want it long. Or pull a Caitlin,  just tell them you feel like a woman on the inside, adopt the girls dress code and pull it up in a bun. Might be worth a few hiring points too pulling the Trans card.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hair is part of a uniform that makes you appear professional. Your patients will be of all different types of backgrounds, cultures and ages. You should appear professional in a way that is accepted by the largest majority of backgrounds, cultures and ages. 

For example, in the business world, this would be for a man to have short hair and wear a suit and tie, and specifically "nothing too flashy". 

So, you should dress in a way that your grandmother, 5 year old or a person from a different continent who speaks no English all find to be professional. This should also include stuff like tattoos. Tattoos are more culturally acceptable, but there's a big difference between a firefighter/EMS having a visible 9/11 tattoo with names of fallen friends vs. a sleeve tattoo of burning skulls.

Be professional not in the way that you feel people should accept you, but professional in the way that they will currently accept you.


----------



## Tour 1 (Mar 9, 2016)

To Keith AintScared Carter,
You say you're a firefighter. If that's the case, you should know why FD's have certain grooming requirements. If your hair, and/or facial hair, in any way interferes with your face masks ability to form a proper seal, you have to cut it. You can grow it out, but if you can't secure it back and out of the way to form a complete seal, it's a safety issue as it interferes with the proper use of your PPE. Nobody is trying to take your individuality away. It's for your own benefit and safety. 
This isn't a new idea: suing a FD over grooming standards. You won't win your 'discrimination' lawsuit. Safety v personal grooming preference is laughable.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Mar 9, 2016)

We are an urban agency (a 3rd service) with class A, B and C uniforms. 

We have extremely liberal "grooming" policies. We have a uniform policy for each class of uniform, that governs, how the actual uniform itself is to be worn. We allow tattoos. Like, full-sleeve tattoos. Nobody cares what we do with our hair as long as it doesn't impede us doing our job. I think having neon-dyed hair is disallowed, but really not much other than that is cared about. We have better things to do. I also don't see people abusing the policy. For the most part, we're expected to be grownups. So we are.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 9, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Keith. I am sorry to report that I am now balding on top (serously), but I remember 6 years ago when I posted this thread I was happy to get the feedback and I enjoyed the long hair for as long as I could!


Have you looked into using both finasteride (propecia) and minoxidil (rogaine)? My family has a balding issue too. When my twin brother noticed that we were balding, he immediately started taking finasteride and minoxidil. Unfortunately, I didn't. He has had great results while my hair has noticeably thin on the back and have widow peaks.  From what I've read, even if you have been balding for awhile or are very bald, the combo can do wonders. While the hair that has died will stay dead, there is probably a lot of hair that is dormant that will start to grow again making it look like regrowth. I think the minoxidil might cause some (small) vellus hair to grow on your head filling it in.

There are some possible side effects though (with finasteride). It can decrease libido and can cause some mild breast growth. From what I've read, this doesn't happen often and is usually reversible if you stop taking the medication. Also, initially, both minoxidil and finasteride can cause your hair to shed making it look like you are losing hair. This is normal for the first while that you are taking the medications.

Just a thought. I actually saw my brother with long hair. He has shoulder length. He looks good in it. Since we are twins and look pretty much the same, I want the same look, haha. I started taking finasteride last week and have been letting my hair grow out for a couple of months. XD


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 9, 2016)

I have thought seriously about growing back my junior high mullet.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 9, 2016)

Remi said:


> I have thought seriously about growing back my junior high mullet.


I say do it... You can totally pull it off.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 9, 2016)

Remi said:


> I have thought seriously about growing back my junior high mullet.





gotshirtz001 said:


> I say do it... You can totally pull it off.



Business up front, party in the back.


----------



## Smitty213 (Mar 11, 2016)

medic417 said:


> Actually professional appearance is part of professionalism.


A memorable quote from my FTO on my first day, "If you look professional you feel professional, if feel professional you act professional and if you act professional you are professional"... shamelessly steal it to this day for my own trainees.


----------

